# Weight of Trailer...?



## Ridehorses99

Hey neighbor. I'm just down the road in Ft. Worth not far from Lake Worth.
Regarding trailers and weights, most 2 horse trailers will weigh between 2500 and 3500 pounds. A lot depends on whether it is steel or aluminum (aluminum is lighter), whether it is a stock trailer or solid sides, how large of a tack area the trailer has, what the overall length of the trailer is, and whether it is a gooseneck or bumper pull. You will definitely need a 1/2 ton truck with a V8 engine - don't even try to pull a 2 horse trailer with something smaller. My current truck is rated to to about 9,000 pounds but I don't want to push it past 6,500. Once you get air conditioning running and pulling up some of the hills we have around here, you want to have a little kick left in the engine.


----------



## Red

So I'm guessing a chevey silverado 1500 is completely out of the question? Wow you are really close!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red

Well I wanted a one horse but I don't see those anymore so I figured an open two horse was my next best option. I only have Red & I don't see me buying another horse until at least after college.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridehorses99

Actually, my last truck was a Silverado 1500LE and it pulled both my bumper pull (which was a steel Sundowner) and my 4Star 2H Gooseneck just fine. I now have a GMC Sierra with a little bigger engine and it pulls the 4Star (loaded with 2 horses) with absolutely no problems. As long as the engine in the Silverado is a V8 and the truck has a decent towing capacity, you should be fine with a 1500 series 1/2 ton.


----------



## Fowl Play

You can also buy computer chips for the 1/2 tons which increase towing capacity by adjusting the shift pattern. When you're not towing, it can increase the gas mileage by about 3 mpg. I believe the one for my husband's '08 Chevy 1/2 ton is about $500, which could probably be made up in gas mileage saved in one year.


----------



## RadHenry09

I have a question based on trailer weight/towing since the OP was kinda wondering the same thing.

I am interested in possibly purchasing a 2 horse bumper pull that weighs 2,500. It is mostly to haul one horse although I do have 2 horses so at some point I may want to haul both. 
Would a Trailblazer be able to tow a bumper pull with one horse safely?
The towing capacity is 6400 lbs ...
The trailer has a small compartment for 2 saddles and additonal tack but it really is only big enough for the saddles.

Any insight would be helpful, I would guess it would be ok but I want to be sure.
We wouldnt be going over any large hills/mountains unless we would be hauling far distances. For now it would be to attend 4H events that are pretty local.


----------



## Ridehorses99

In my opinion, you would be fine for 1 horse. Two horses might be pushing it a little bit. I always add about 1100 pounds per horse and about 300 to 500 pounts for tack, water, hay, etc. For 2 horses, you would be up around the 5,000 to 5,500 pounds which is pushing it a little bit.

You should be OK on the wheel base since a Trail Blazer (I think) is the same chassis as an Silverado 1500.


----------



## maura

Much, much more important than the trailer weight is the wheel base of the trailer vs. wheel base of the truck, engine size of the truck, and details like heavier suspension, beefed up radiator and transmission oil cooler. 

I agree with the other posters that a 1/2 ton with a V8 and a tow package can comfortably tow a standard two horse (though for *anything* larger I'd go with a 3/4 ton); as for the TrailBlazer, it depends on the engine size, what towing amenIties it has, and it's length vs. the trailer's length. 

Concentrating on weighT alone can give you a false sense of security and get you into trouble pretty fast.


----------



## Fowl Play

RadHenry09 said:


> I have a question based on trailer weight/towing since the OP was kinda wondering the same thing.
> 
> I am interested in possibly purchasing a 2 horse bumper pull that weighs 2,500. It is mostly to haul one horse although I do have 2 horses so at some point I may want to haul both.
> Would a Trailblazer be able to tow a bumper pull with one horse safely?
> The towing capacity is 6400 lbs ...
> The trailer has a small compartment for 2 saddles and additonal tack but it really is only big enough for the saddles.
> 
> Any insight would be helpful, I would guess it would be ok but I want to be sure.
> We wouldnt be going over any large hills/mountains unless we would be hauling far distances. For now it would be to attend 4H events that are pretty local.


I have an Envoy (GMC's version of the TB) and I've towed a few different things with mine, most recently 2 4x4 quads on a car trailer. It's a big workout. You could probably pull it off, but I think it would be a lot for the tranny and engine to do it regularly. If you have a V8 Trailblazer, it might be a little different though.


----------



## RadHenry09

All great things to think about.
It is V8 as far as I know.

I will double check with my hubby on that for sure.

maura, I will make sure to take all those things into consideration before we actually commit to this. 
Thanks


----------



## RadHenry09

I actually found an ad that looks just like the trailer I am interested in. I believe it is even the same year.

1992 Circle J Horse Trailer for Sale in Tonasket, Washington WA - FREE Ads


----------



## Mingiz

You can tow a 2h bp/gn with a 1/4 ton truck, but overall in the long run your better off getting the 3/4 ton. Less over all strain on the truck it self...Especaily in hilly areas. Most transmission's won't hold up even with the cooler. There made for towing boats smaller trailers..With a 3/4 ton you can upgrade to a bigger trailer withour worry...:wink:


----------



## Red

Wow. I didn't know there was more to it than towing capacity vs. weight. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz

Red said:


> Wow. I didn't know there was more to it than towing capacity vs. weight. Thanks!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Go to www.horsetraileworld.com and read some of the threads on trailers and tow vehicles. There is a lot of great info on that site....:wink:


----------



## maura

Mingiz,

I'm assuming you meant a 1/2 ton, not a 1/4 ton, correct? Typo? Everything else is right on the money. 

To the OP, 

Another thing to consider is how many miles you're going to be hauling and on what kind of terrain. When I was hauling long distances every weekend and shorter ones during the week, I had a 3/4 ton and wouldn't have considered doing anything smaller. Now, I haul short distances once or twice a month with a 2h bp, so a beefed up 1/2 ton V8 works just fine. 

A wise man once told me it's no how much weight a truck can pull, it's how much weight a truck can stop.


----------



## Ridehorses99

maura said:


> A wise man once told me it's no how much weight a truck can pull, it's how much weight a truck can stop.


Isn't that the truth. Make absolutely sure that whatever truck and trailer combination you get, have electronic brakes installed. Almost all newer trailers come with them but if the trailer you are looking at doesn't not, you definitely want to have them.


----------



## Super Nova

Red said:


> So I'm guessing a chevey silverado 1500 is completely out of the question? Wow you are really close!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would never tow with a half ton...........minimum is 3/4 ton....but since having a one ton diesel I would never go back to a 3/4 ton.

Super Nova


----------



## Super Nova

Ridehorses99 said:


> Isn't that the truth. Make absolutely sure that whatever truck and trailer combination you get, have electronic brakes installed. Almost all newer trailers come with them but if the trailer you are looking at doesn't not, you definitely want to have them.


Where we live it is illegal to tow with out brakes if your trailer is over a certain weight I believe it is about 2500 lbs............so a horse trailer with a horse will most certainly put you over that limit. I believe this is the case for most places.

Super Nova


----------



## maura

Agreed. I know people who are casual about hooking up the trailer brakes; and I always thought it was insane. 

I would never haul without the trailer brakes hooked up and working properly, and I also test and adjust them as I'm going down the driveway on my way out.

Super Nova, I also hear you about the truck size. I much prefer a 3/4 ton, and for anybody considering a tow vehicle that's what I advise. However, now that I'm not doing any teaching or competing, I have a two horse Ponderosa trailer, and I occassionally haul 15 - 20 miles to a friend's house or the local wildlife refuge to ride and that's it. For my light usage, a 1/2 ton is sufficient. Larger trailer, trailer with a tack room, hauling more often, hauling on difficult terrain = 3/4 ton or more.


----------



## Mingiz

maura said:


> Mingiz,
> 
> I'm assuming you meant a 1/2 ton, not a 1/4 ton, correct? Typo? Everything else is right on the money.
> 
> To the OP,
> 
> Another thing to consider is how many miles you're going to be hauling and on what kind of terrain. When I was hauling long distances every weekend and shorter ones during the week, I had a 3/4 ton and wouldn't have considered doing anything smaller. Now, I haul short distances once or twice a month with a 2h bp, so a beefed up 1/2 ton V8 works just fine.
> 
> A wise man once told me it's no how much weight a truck can pull, it's how much weight a truck can stop.


 
Yes I did mean 1/2 ton thx for catching that:wink:


----------



## catskinner

05 and newer 1/2 tons have been given bigger brakes and most have all wheel disc, abs, built in hitches, prewired for brake control, trans tow and many other advances. Buy the longest bed/cab you can and use weight dist, sway control, properly set up electric brakes, towing will good. Factory installed tow mirrors are worth every $$.


----------



## Pidge

To the OP...

I tow with a V8 F150...its a 2000 model so it isnt new and isnt old...but it works for just one or two horses at a short distance but hell it sucks gas like crazy...I will not run the AC when towing...lol but im a penny pincher when it comes to gas...

You should be fine with a half ton if you dont have to go ridiculously far...i wouldnt use it for anything more then 100 miles though...i only go about 20 miles to the trails with mine...


----------



## Hunter65

We pull our trailer with our Dodge Dakota quad cab, its not quite a 1/2 ton and I haven't had any problems and it has the total tow package and has a V8. Usually I am only towing Hunter, but occasionally we tow 2 smaller horses too. We are making the first trip up to our property in a week. Never taken the horse trailer up there but have taken tons of heavy loads with this truck. Hmmm I'm pretty sure I have a pict of the truck and trailer, will look at home. This is the trailer we are towing.


----------



## Doveguy

Red and Rad,

Your vehicle manufacturer specifies how much weight your vehicle can tow. Also, if you are using a gooseneck trailer, make sure you do not exceed the weight ratings on the tires of your tow vehicle


----------



## churumbeque

you should be fine


----------



## Hunter65

This what I am towing with


----------



## charlicata

I just got an aluminum 2000 Collin-Arndt 2 horse slant with a large dressing room. The title lists the empty weight at 1850. I'm pulling it with a 2004 Dodge Ram 4x4 with the Hemi motor and factory towing package. I barely know it's back there. With both horses and all the tack and camping supplies, I'm figuring it will be right at 4400 pounds. Best I remember, my truck is capable of pulling 6000. My only complaint is the 12 miles per gallon when I'm pulling everything.


----------



## Red

Alrighty, so I've heard the words "toung weight" (forgive my spelling) & I have been told it's the weight the trailer puts on your tow vehicle instead of the actual complete weight of the trailer. I'm not sure of that made any sense, but does anyone what I'm talking about?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mingiz

It the amount of weight your bumper hitch can handle with it affecting your over all rig...Your trailer should always be level for the best tow.
HowStuffWorks "Calculating Tongue Weight"


----------



## Red

Oh ok! That makes much more sense. Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

